# How to take care of baby goats?



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I'm hopefully getting two lovely baby Nigerian Dwarfs at the end of March (barring horrible unforeseen circumstances.... please weather, stay cold!) and I'm really worried. I've been reading all I can, but I'm still nervous about how to take care of two little bottle babies since I don't have any goat experience.

I have a barn, but I'm afraid to keep them in there all by themselves since they'll be so little. I'm thinking I might build a little pen in the garage, which is really long and just used for storage right now. Any advice on what it should entail? I know no drafts, secure, shavings, no low water buckets, etc. but how can I make sure my garage doesn't smell like goat urine forever? 

We have two pastures that are pretty big, one that has a pond, and I'm worried about leaving them alone in them. Should I temporarily fence in a smaller portion closer to the house? (I'll still use metal fencing with t bars but I can remove them when they are bigger.) What kind of fencing should I use for Nigis?

Still trying to find a local vet. Even though we live in a rural area, I can't seem to find a single large animal vet. Or a small animal vet willing to treat goats. The babies will be disbudded, tattooed, vaccinated and wormed. What else do I need to do and when?

Sorry so many questions. I'm super nervous and just want to keep these babies alive and safe and healthy and happy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how old will they be when you get them?

Unless its like freezing cold outside and they are not use to being outside then I would just build them a smaller pen inside the current pen or one close to the house as you suggested. There is no need for them ot be in the garage (and yes it will smell like goats for a while after having them in there). 

Sounds like all the basics will be taken care of -- they may need a booster CD/T shot but other then that you can just enjoy your goaties


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

They will be 4 weeks... does that matter?

Well, then I should get to work on the pen/shelter thingy. So many projects this month!  I'm worried that they'll be too far from the house in the barn and I won't be able to see them from my bedroom or living room windows. The barn is hidden behind a shed and doesn't have electricity, so I can't hook up a camera system.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if they were like a couple days old then the garage would work better for those first couple weeks but since they will be 4 weeks old then outside is fine 

how cold is it in Louisiana this time of year?

Sounds like you will need to give them their booster they shoudl give you the syringes so you can do it yourself


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

It's about 55h/30something low right now (a cold year), but the normal temps can get up to the 80's (or higher) in spring. I'm not so much worried about them being cold as something coming to get them. We've lived here since last summer, but during Christmas when we fried turkeys, a bunch of dogs somehow got into our yard. (I think they somehow squeezed under the gate.) I don't think it's something that's going to happen all the time, but if it happens just once when I'm not around to chase them off...  *shudders* And we had a coyote pop into our yard once, I guess from the river which isn't fenced, but my hubby shot at it and we haven't seen it again.

:GAAH: 

Well... I'm trying to buy the bare necessities so I don't go completely broke right away. (Why would I need kidding and milking supplies right now, lol?) So I'm just going to buy a first aid kit, hoof care kit and a couple of meds, supplements, etc. like Nutri-drench or Goatade. (Just got my first Hoegger's catalog, yay!)

Should I get some BoSe too? They will be shipped from MA, I've heard goats can get shipping sickness. What other supplements or medicines should I have on hand for growing kids? What kind of stuff do I need to get right away?

I have a feeling I'm going to be the most over protective, overly paranoid goat momma around.  

This may be a stupid question, but... What about collars for just walking around, practicing for shows and for when I need to restrain the goats? Do I need to get a goat specific one, one made for smaller nigi goat babies?  Or can I just use a puppy collar and lead?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a collar for dogs or puppies is fine -- thats all I use.

They shouldnt need BoSe at their age - remember BoSe is an RX


----------

